# EZ track versus regular track



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I wanted to start a thread discussing the pros and cons of easy track and regular track.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know the difference.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Easy track is track mounted on a plastic base, regular just looks like track you would see in the real world every day.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I like the easy track better.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Easy track is great if you want to set-up/tear down your track or run a simple loop, but you're limited to the radius curves that are sold.

If you get into more complicated layouts, then you want to go with flextrack (or hand-laid track for more realism) where you can literally build anything you want to.

Easy track is noisier than flex because flex-track is typically mounted on top of foam/cork sub-roadbed.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the regular track.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Gordon the big engine said:


> I like the easy track better.





Gordon the big engine said:


> I have the regular track.


Are you thinking of switching, trying to talk yourself into or out of the decision?


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe, I have some easy track but not enough to cover my whole layout.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to hijack but is there anything on this bored about hand laying track. I have read alot about people doing it in both MR and on this forum but I have not found any how to or even where to buy the rails and ties to make your own. I would love to learn how to for turn outs so when mine brake I know how to rebuild them. Thanks


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Unless you're really going the extra mile for realism or you have a REALLY specific section to fit, hand-laying track is a ton of work. A fair number of jigs/tools are required to do it properly.

I'd stick with the pre-made turnouts myself.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Unless you're really going the extra mile for realism or you have a REALLY specific section to fit, hand-laying track is a ton of work. A fair number of jigs/tools are required to do it properly.
> 
> I'd stick with the pre-made turnouts myself.


Thanks sstlaure that simple 4 line answer talked me right out of it. I think it was the "ton of work" part that got me lol.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

EZ track. My layout is modular, and thanks to the EZ track, every piece of my layout can be boxed if need be.

-J.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

05SlowBalt

There is a guy who makes, for sale, his own version of
hand laid turnouts. I just did a basic scan of some
of our Forums and did not find his posting. It's here, somewhere, with
very nice pictures showing the way it's made. They are
handsome units.

Perhaps one of the other guys knows where it is and can
post it's forum for you.

Don


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Does any one know how to attach down the EZ track? I have not been able to figure it out.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Gordon the big engine said:


> Does any one know how to attach down the EZ track? I have not been able to figure it out.


I use a little white-glue (mixed in approximately equal part of water) under the outside edges of the EZ track. This allows me to pry up the track from painted form (& light weight spackling) with almost no damage or residue.
Bob


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, I was really puzzled.


----------

